

Twitter Explained by Ev - pbnaidu
http://evhead.com/2008/03/twitter-explained.html

======
staunch
Brilliant. I'm working on a video with a similar purpose and my standards for
how good it has to be just went up. They're for hire...very tempting.

<http://www.commoncraft.com/work>

------
webwright
Actually, not remotely explained by Ev. Explained by CommonCraft. Tho Ev links
to 'em.

